# Muzzleloader Spike Elk- Southern Utah



## mwntnmuleys (Oct 3, 2017)

Hey all! New to the forum and Elk Hunting. Local boy from St. George. I've hunted deer before here in So. Utah, but decided to try muzzleloader Spike Elk this year. The season dates are Nov 1 through Nov 9. Thinking about going up on the Panguitch Lake unit, but am not sure. Would be glad to hear any tips of areas to try for this time of year. Just trying to put meat in the freezer. Thanks everybody in advance!


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Go West young man!


----------



## mwntnmuleys (Oct 3, 2017)

Like where? Haha. Would you send me a PM with more details?


----------

